# Fan and Light on 14/2 Wire



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

> I have a 14/2 wire (Black, White & Ground) coming from the ceiling


do you mean coming from the ceiling to the switch? 

You don't have enough wires from the switch to the light. You need a switch leg for the fan and a switch leg for the light. If the hot from from the panel feeds to the switch box, you also need a neutral along with those two switch legs. If the hot from the panel feeds to the fixture mounting box, you need another conductor to carry the hot from the fan box to the switch box.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Sorry, it can't be done.
Exactly what Nap said. You need a "3-wire" from the switch to the fan. 

This is pretty typical in newer homes. I haven't run a 2-wire to a ceiling box in years.


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

You can get a remote fan kit which will do this.Fits in fan canopy with remote control.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

That will let you do what you want with only two wires. It's a wired-in switch with a fan canopy module. I installed a new fan for my brother...we ran 3-wire cable and only ended up needing 2 wires.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

secutanudu said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> That will let you do what you want with only two wires. It's a wired-in switch with a fan canopy module.


You guys are right, I should have suggested this. 




secutanudu said:


> I installed a new fan for my brother...we ran 3-wire cable and only ended up needing 2 wires.


This happens a lot. So many fans come with these things included these days.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I always run a 3-wire feed to an overhead fan
May not need it, wife only wants a fan in the sunroom - no light kit
But its better to have it & not need it then need it & not have it

At present the fan in the sunroom (Temp) has a fan & a light :laughing:


----------



## Train (Jun 19, 2010)

Great - thanks for the replies. My home was constructed in 1980 so we have 14/2 throughout. However, in another room i did have an electrician move and rewire a fan and it seems he just ran another "2" wire and connected one to light and one to fan then bundled it together at the switch house; again one switch for light and one for fan....

It seems my best option is to run a "3" wire from switch box to fan housing - i live in arizona and it is hot at you know it...may have to be a predawn activity...

Thanks again.

Train


----------



## Train (Jun 19, 2010)

Hello All -
I purchased a remote fan kit and wired up per instructions; it's pretty straightforward. 

I'm having some difficulties wiring up the switches in the housing. here's what i tried. 

Black from Power Source to top screw of fan switch
Black from fan switch to black of Light Dimmer
Red from Light Dimmer to bottom screw of fan switch

What am i doing wrong?

Thanks again.
Train


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I would have to see the wiring diagram but offhand, what I see is you are taking a controlled wire (dimmed) from the dimmer and using it on the fan. 

You are going to need a hot and a neutral most likely.


----------

